

Humanity - Boyannaa
http://www.humanity.com/

======
markgarity
UI looks nice from the video, and seems like a quality service. We're
currently using ShiftPlanning, which is similar, albeit uglier, and has a few
more features that would be hard to give up: discussion board for employees,
ability to blast announcements to employee groups, syncs with 3rd party
calendar systems, etc. Maybe you should check them out for inspiration to grow
your offering.

------
Kip9000
Cool, but logo looks like a sad face.. (I know it's supposed to be a human
shape)

~~~
stevenkovar
A sad clown, even.

It seems odd to me that something with such an altruistic sounding name is
nothing more than business software. I don't doubt the sincerity and scope of
the company's mission to deliver the best product possible, but something
about the name rubs me the wrong way.

~~~
markgarity
I agree, great domain, but the name is off-putting to me too. I think the logo
could use some work. Simpler, in this case, is not always better.

